# AMD Athlon II x2 255 overclock to 5GHz? 0.o



## crankyslap (Dec 21, 2010)

This guy overclocked his to 5GHz. It's in the second post.

http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/697156-el-gappo-testing-athlon-ii-255-a.html

What I noticed though is that his voltage is extremely high. I'm extremely clueless when it comes to overclocking but from what I understand higher voltage = more heat generated and more power sucked out of the PSU.

With my rig, is 4.2GHz or something a realistic goal to set when overclocking or will I burn the whole thing down? And can someone help me do this? Not the burning down part, I mean the overclocking  

Just to clarify; I know HOW to overclock I just don't know exactly what values to set without destroying my PC.


----------



## hat (Dec 21, 2010)

It looks like he was using phase change, so temps aren't really an issue for him... however, 1.7v would kill a modern processor over time. Personally, I won't buy any equipment if it's been through any extremes... super high voltage, extreme cooling like DICE, etc.

My 240 clocked to 3.5GHz on stock voltage (from 2.8). I hear it can go higher, hitting 4GHz at 1.5v, but I don't trust my board to handle the additional power draw.


----------



## crankyslap (Dec 22, 2010)

Well; by that logic, 3.8GHz should be possible without messing with the voltage. I actually saw some benchmarks with it overclocked to 3.8GHz somewhere.

But I just tried setting to to 245 x 15.5 and it'd reboot before getting intow windows and with 270 x 14 it wouldn't boot at all and the mobo reset itself.

Can anyone help me with the correct values? Complete n00b here


----------



## hat (Dec 22, 2010)

Not at all. It's not like all AII x2's overclock 700MHz on stock voltage, regardless of the stock speed. I'd say you have a chance of hitting 3.6GHz on stock voltage, but that's about it.

My guess is 3.8GHz is nowhere near stable on stock voltage, and the higher bus speed with the lower multi magnafied that. Try 233x15.5 and run a stability test... that's your 3.6GHz mark.


----------



## crankyslap (Dec 23, 2010)

Followed your advice so I now have it at 233x15.5 so 3.6GHz. Haven't run any tests yet because they take so long so I'll do them while I sleep but I've been able to play Everquest 2 on max. settings while running Fraps without a problem for a few hours now.

I'm still wondering how to OC it to 3.8GHz+ / if that is even possible and what the downsides to this would be (reduced CPU life maybe?).

Also, will having it OC'd at 3.6GHz bring any possible permanent problems? I mean, I don't mind my PC freezing and me having to reset the mobo, but the whole thing melting down is of course a little different (again, I'm a n00b so I'm clueless).

Oh and yeah; I did read some OC-for-beginners articles but they're all so technical.. I'd love to just get straightforward info on my concerns mentioned above, set what needs to be set and never look back. OCing is not exactly a hobby of mine and for some reason all OC guides presume people want to learn all ins and outs


----------



## wolf (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm using an X2 240 atm and 3500mhz is all I can get out of it, pretty much any attempts for higher results in rebooting before windows or a failed post.

I'd love 3.6-3.8 because I think with this CPU in this day and age any scrap of speed will help but I just dont think she'll do it with a maximum multi of 14x


----------



## KainXS (Dec 23, 2010)

did you put more volts into it?


----------



## wolf (Dec 23, 2010)

tried up to 1.6v  and tried lowering NB/HT frequencies etc, i think it just dont like it. perhaps time for a new CPU

EDIT: lol now that I'm talking about it and give it another crack, shes running ~3.6ghz (257x14 = 3598) stable, I think the ram is shit tbh, I have to run it under 800mhz to stay stable, anything above causes crashes.


----------



## DigitalUK (Dec 23, 2010)

did you try upping the nb voltage a touch.


----------



## wolf (Dec 24, 2010)

DigitalUK said:


> did you try upping the nb voltage a touch.



yeah I've upped voltages acorss the board in attemps to increase the speed even more


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 24, 2010)

What kidn of cooling? Air? Stock? Water? Gotta keep these chips very cold to get them to overclock good.


----------



## wolf (Dec 24, 2010)

stock, but atm pulling ~1.525v under load shes topping out at 45 degrees during stress/stability testing.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 24, 2010)

wolf said:


> stock, but atm pulling ~1.525v under load shes topping out at 45 degrees during stress/stability testing.



45C going by core temp sensor or mobo sensor?


----------



## blkhogan (Dec 24, 2010)

I have my AII 250 @ 3.6GHz on stock voltage 24/7. It will do about 3.7 before it starts wanting more voltage. Im with hat though, not to trusting of my current mobo for over volting.


----------



## wolf (Dec 24, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> 45C going by core temp sensor or mobo sensor?



using hwmonitor


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 24, 2010)

wolf said:


> using hwmonitor



OK and in HWMonitor is that mobo's cpu sensor or under it's core temp sensor? What i am getting at is you & the mobo may be seeing 45C but the chip may be hotter than it actually is. Thuban for example, it's about 10-12C hotter than what it's core temp sensor actually reports.

@blk

I still got that DS4 available if you need something inexpensive that clocks well. Granted 3.6Ghz on these chips is pretty damn good.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 25, 2010)

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=227510

Hit 4.9ghz on my old 250 back when they first came out I still got that chip it does about 4ghz semi stable on air 3.8ghz is 24/7 stable.


----------



## crankyslap (Dec 26, 2010)

Well, today I was compressing a video in VirtualDub and I got a BSOD 3minutes or so in. So I set the clock to 200 back from 233 and no more BSOD so I guess it wasn't stable after all.

I should really test stuff more before going on my way >.<

Any ideas?


----------



## cdawall (Dec 26, 2010)

crankyslap said:


> Well, today I was compressing a video in VirtualDub and I got a BSOD 3minutes or so in. So I set the clock to 200 back from 233 and no more BSOD so I guess it wasn't stable after all.
> 
> I should really test stuff more before going on my way >.<
> 
> Any ideas?



bet it was the ram


----------



## crankyslap (Dec 26, 2010)

What's "wrong" with the RAM then?


----------



## cdawall (Dec 27, 2010)

crankyslap said:


> What's "wrong" with the RAM then?



Post some cpuz screenies and ill see what I can do


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 27, 2010)

wolf said:


> I'm using an X2 240 atm and 3500mhz is all I can get out of it, pretty much any attempts for higher results in rebooting before windows or a failed post.
> 
> I'd love 3.6-3.8 because I think with this CPU in this day and age any scrap of speed will help but I just dont think she'll do it with a maximum multi of 14x



my 240 got to 3.8ghz 24/7 @1.36v (stock was 1.4v) and it was crunching,prime,linX stable for aslong as i wanted to run them. Mine was also toward when they first came out.
Also i had a 250 that got to 3.6ghz 24/7 on stock.would do 4.1ghz@1.58v under ice water 

From what i have seen i would say 3.5-3.6ghz is a reasonable goal.


----------



## crankyslap (Dec 28, 2010)

cdawall said:


> Post some cpuz screenies and ill see what I can do



CPU: http://img821.imageshack.us/img821/7564/cpuzcpud.png
CACHE: http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/6673/cpuzcaches.png
MOBO: http://img530.imageshack.us/img530/129/cpuzmobo.png
MEM: http://img143.imageshack.us/img143/839/cpuzmemoryl.png
SPD: http://img824.imageshack.us/img824/7509/cpuzspd.png
GFX: http://img214.imageshack.us/img214/7250/cpuzgfx.png

Thanks in advance.


----------



## crankyslap (Jan 16, 2011)

Bump for justice!

Anyone have any idea why I bluescreened?


----------



## cdawall (Jan 16, 2011)

what volts are you runing through the ram default 1.5v may not be enough for your sticks try bumping to 1.6-1.65v or you could have a shit chip and you could try bumping its volts to 1.5v or so


----------



## crankyslap (Jan 16, 2011)

Just to make sure I did not mis understand that; you mean adjust the RAM voltage to 1.5 / 1.6 / 1.65 depending on where it'ss at now and not the CPU voltage?

Oh, and are there any risks involved in doing that?

Thanks.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 16, 2011)

crankyslap said:


> Just to make sure I did not mis understand that; you mean adjust the RAM voltage to 1.5 / 1.6 / 1.65 depending on where it'ss at now and not the CPU voltage?
> 
> Oh, and are there any risks involved in doing that?
> 
> Thanks.



that should be just fine i have run much higher myself on similar sticks. on the kingston ram does it have heatspreaders on it. if they dont on the actual ram chips themselves could you read off what they say?


----------



## iXenox (Dec 12, 2020)

crankyslap said:


> This guy overclocked his to 5GHz. It's in the second post.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/697156-el-gappo-testing-athlon-ii-255-a.html
> 
> ...


I think you will not be able to do it with that processor, I thik it's worth gold if you do it and find success, especially without rasing voltage.
After that note I would suggest to raise voltage to 1.65 (mad) and raise the MHz by icrements of 5 until you run into issues, then raise voltage again and see if it helps, if not then that is the hard limit for your CPU and you cannot raise it anymore so you can start lowering voltage, besides I think that with a unlocked CPU starting at 3.1 GHz I doubt that 4.2 GHz is a "realistic goal", and I know that it's unrealistic bechause AMD locked it at a STABLE point for all of them, some of them can't be raised by a single MHz, while others can reach 5 GHz, and that guy probably sifted through a LOT of CPUs to get that gold of silicon. I raised my CPU to 3.968 MHz, and I think I got lucky.


----------



## hat (Dec 12, 2020)

Wow, that's a hell of a necro. That guy probably doesn't even visit the forums anymore...


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 12, 2020)

hat said:


> Wow, that's a hell of a necro. That guy probably doesn't even visit the forums anymore...


Last visit January 16th 2011, and on that happy note I will close the door


----------

